# painting stone



## goldberry (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi There, could anybody recommend a good make of paint. Im painting a stone wall (interior) with white paint but the paint Ive bought Cheepish from Modello isnt quite covering its okay in some parts but have a brownish type stain that keeps showing through. I have sealed the wall properly but after 3 coats can still detect this stain. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

Dyrup? think that's how you spell it? it's the stuff that you can get mixed as well with any colour you like. Or we use Maxmat's own range of paint (not the v cheap range - just the mid price 20-25 euros medium size tin 'profesional'), seems to be fine.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

goldberry said:


> Hi There, could anybody recommend a good make of paint. Im painting a stone wall (interior) with white paint but the paint Ive bought Cheepish from Modello isnt quite covering its okay in some parts but have a brownish type stain that keeps showing through. I have sealed the wall properly but after 3 coats can still detect this stain. Any advice would be much appreciated


As the previous poster said Dyrup is extremely good,if not a little expensive!
Expect to pay around 25€ for 2.5 litres.
As for the stain,we had similar stains on our walls (think it was some sort of woodstain),after numerous attempts to paint over it a neighbour suggested painting it with gloss paint first, & once dried applying the emulsion.....it worked a treat.

Hope all goes well.

Regards

SW.


----------

